# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Video(s) of Ron Paul's 2012 rally RepubliCAN "We Are The Future" @ Tampa's Sun Dome

## andym

I'd like to find online the entire video, probably 4+ hours with good sound.  Can't find it.  YouTube's "Ron Paul FLIX" just has Ron's speech.  I can find bits & pieces of other parts/speakers, but they weren't professional & with poor sound quality.  I'd like to find the entire video, or series of continuous videos, of the professional video with good sound, I guess broadcast on CSPAN.

----------


## jct74

here's 3 hours of CSPAN coverage

http://www.c-span.org/video/?307760-...campaign-rally

----------


## andym

> here's 3 hours of CSPAN coverage
> http://www.c-span.org/video/?307760-...campaign-rally


Looks like just Ron & Rand.  Also looking for Walter Block, etc.  Also the video quality isn't that good, but at least the audio is good.

----------

